# using milk instead of protein shakes



## Topcat07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone else do it? I'm under the impression protein shakes have a lot of rubbish in them so have been using milk, please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Rubbish such as....


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

One may be worried more about all the rubbish in milk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I won't drink milk since they found horse milk in it


----------



## Topcat07 (Feb 22, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> Rubbish such as....


http://www.thewellnesswarrior.com.au/2011/12/are-protein-powders-really-that-bad/?doing_wp_cron=1361649127.2291719913482666015625


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

milk is great... but using it to meet ur protein needs not the best idea... as i tried several years ago and noticed how i constantly ****ed out of my **** hole


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

surely you'd have to drink about a gallon a day a day to get a decent ammount of protein (to catch up with say..3 shakes)? I used to drink a gallon a day, trying to gain weight, it worked but it also made me crap chalky golfballs for the whole time I was doing it!!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Surely this would be ridiculously expensive?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

You are indeed wrong.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Topcat07 said:


> Anyone else do it? I'm under the impression protein shakes have a lot of rubbish in them so have been using milk, please correct me if I'm wrong


What kind of rubbish topcat?

You are corrected


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

I think some1 watched a certain documentary a few months ago. Don't forget to just use bread and jam for your carbs.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

didn't reg parks used to drink a gallon of milk a day.? did him no harm.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Didn't lyle mcdonald do a comparison with whey protein shake and the equivalent in milk and found the milk come on top.

I wouldn't advice drinking a gallon of milk though it would either make you feel like crapping out of the eye of a needle or explosive diarrhea.


----------



## Topcat07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> What kind of rubbish topcat?
> 
> You are corrected


"'Pharmaceutical grade' is a common element on many protein supplement container, however the truth is that FDA regulations do not require protein drinks to undergo any form of safety testing. That being said, it is no surprise that a recent review by Consumer Reports found that all of the protein shakes tested had at least one sample containing lead, ****nic, cadmium and mercury [3]

A sampling of the three recommended daily servings of a popular Myoplex product by EAS found 16.9 micrograms of ****nic (the safety standard set by U.S. Pharmacopeia (USP) is 15 micrograms) and 5.1 micrograms of cadmium- which is just above the USP limit of 5 micrograms a day.

Muscle Milk samples contained all the heavy metals mentioned: lead, ****nic, cadmium and mercury with the daily recommended serving yielding 5.5 micrograms of cadmium (5 micrograms is the safe limit), 13.5 micrograms of lead (10 micrograms is the USP safe limit), and 12.2 micrograms of ****nic.

These numbers should not be taken lightly, as heavy metals such as cadmium accumulates in the body and can bring about extensive kidney damage.[4,5,6] Heavy metals also have a tendency to stay in the body and it can take as long as 20 years to eliminate just half of the cadmium it absorbs today. The Consumer Reports investigation notes that cadmium raises special concern because it accumulates in and can damage the kidneys, the same organs that can be damaged by excessive protein consumption. And it can take 20 years for the body to eliminate even half the cadmium absorbed today."

i did also see the bbc link a few months ago

http:// w w e.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/19449377


----------

